# mangrove



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry to bother you but i thought you will give me best advice. would like to obtain dwal in 2012 but im a newbie. i have someone who will mentor me but need 2 start somewhere. i am looking at mangrove snakes but there is very little caresheets out there also i wanted people's experience on here. general housing requirements, safe handling techniques and hopefully not snake bite procedure? as i said would like personal preferences than google search. also if this all goes well what would b the most forgiving dwa snake be, i have read there is no ideal beginner but again personal preferences? sorry again just wanted the best advice which im sure you guys will provide:welcome:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Mangroves can be very difficult snakes in terms of husbandry. CB babies ttend to be few and far between and most of what you will find will be WC. Even CB babies can be extramely hard to get feeding and can be prone to bouts of "Hmph, I'm not eating THAT". In terms of husbandy, a large arboreal viv with LOTS of cover, Boigas are quite easily stressed and if they can see you, then it can upset them. Temps in the mid 80's with humidity of around 70% average, but a good spraying , usually in the evening and allow the humidity to cycle.
They are prone to being bitey, especially at night, they can grow to about 8' and have quite a long strike range, but they tend to telegraph what they are about to do.
Bites can be quite bad if they get a good chew on you. TBH, unless you really want a Mangrove, then you would be wasting your time and money using it as a stepping stone to a "proper" venomous snake. As for a good first "hot", IMO, there is no such thing.................just some are worse than others to have as a starter. One of the Asian arboreal pitvipers wouldn't be too bad, small, reasonably tractable, although there are some species that are notoriously bad tempered. Really, you need to think about what sort of snake you want to keep and then think about what you need to do to be able to look after that animal with minimal risk to you. It's pointless someone recommending one of the _Trimeresurus_ species, if you have a hankering for one of the _Bitis_ sp.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah i do really want a mangrove. very nice looking snake and would give me handling experience. what size viv would b required and also i dnt see many for sale ( just looking not buying yet ) as a dwa i would love indian cobra ( naja naja i think )Or diamond back, but would focus on snakes and crocidilans. as before i would appreciate all help and its a couple of years away, not for the mangrove :lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Danny_mcr said:


> yeah i do really want a mangrove. very nice looking snake and would give me handling experience. what size viv would b required and also i dnt see many for sale ( just looking not buying yet ) as a dwa i would love indian cobra ( naja naja i think )Or diamond back, but would focus on snakes and crocidilans. as before i would appreciate all help and its a couple of years away, not for the mangrove :lol2:


Mangroves do not give experience in DWAL species!


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

If your looking at getting a mangrove so you can get used to handling them before moving onto hots (bearing in mind that mangroves can be fairly fiesty!) why not start of with something else thats not rear fanged, there plenty of snakes such as some of the asian ratsnakes that you could use for handling experience (I know these dont compare to DWAS or anything) but some of them do tend to be difficult for being handled so its a good starting point???


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

The guy has asked about Mangroves, he obviously wants one so instead of putting the lad off why not just answer his questions


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

its not entirely down to handling as i have handled a fiesty burm. i really do like these guys and thought this would b the nxt step. also like fwc's but was hoping for info on mangrove's. and i know it doesn't help so much regards dwa's but im not apllying for a couple of years. would just like info on mangrove's or help on rear fanged species just to give me an understanding and that hands on experience thar books and caresheets cnt provide


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Mangroves do not give experience in DWAL species!


no but they do give him handling experience :whistling2:



Danny_mcr said:


> very nice looking snake and would give me handling experience


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

dannylatics said:


> The guy has asked about Mangroves, he obviously wants one so instead of putting the lad off why not just answer his questions


cheers m8 just want to take the right steps towards dwal. i do love mangrove's and thought i would post as we all started somewhere. wouldn't rush out and buy something without experience and didnt like it. 2 me its a step in right direction going for rear fanged. cheers for helping m8:2thumb:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

does anyone have any info regards these guy's or any info in the long process of obtaining a dwal.:2thumb:


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

I dont have one mate but Ill be getting one very soon

Babies do well in a 64 litre RUB with plenty of greenery and hiding spots, don't let these snakes feel exposed as they stress extremely easily. Handle during the day if neccesary and spot check as they are active an night and more likely to be pissy. 
Hot end temps of around 88f with one misting a day, mist during day and let the humdiity cycle. 
Mot mangroves won't eat volunterily at first so will need to be force fed, much easier with two people so one can hold the head and the other opens the mouth and puts bits of rat or mice in at a time.
They havee a great strike and usually strike for the face or hands so keep your distance


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Try this site, there's quite a few people posting that have a lot of experience with Boiga sp.

The Boiga Zone - Home

As for viv sizes, a 45x45x60 exo would be ok for a youngster, and adult would be ok in a large arboreal viv such as the vivexotic AX36.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Mangroves do not give experience in DWAL species!


He wants experience handling snakes that arent you average corn snake.
No I dont think you can compare this snake with any hot but learning how to manipulate a snake thats got a habbit of being bad tempered on a hook before getting a venomous would be beneficial and the smart thing to do I*M*O.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I keep mine in a 30 x 30 x 45 Exo with Temps as said.

I think CPR have some little ones in, but apart from that I have not seen that many about. Plenty of Cyanea if you interested in them? 

I would agree, although I have not kept DWA just handled a few, that they are not that great prep, not all that fast, give you plenty of warning before they bite.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

dannylatics said:


> I dont have one mate but Ill be getting one very soon
> 
> Babies do well in a 64 litre RUB with plenty of greenery and hiding spots, don't let these snakes feel exposed as they stress extremely easily. Handle during the day if neccesary and spot check as they are active an night and more likely to be pissy.
> Hot end temps of around 88f with one misting a day, mist during day and let the humdiity cycle.
> ...



Simply not true!! Yes they can be buggers to get feeding but dont instantly assume that you immediately need to force feed!!!! This will seriously stress the snake and likely do more harm than good when some of them may well eat without being forced.

Try - lizard skin scenting, dipping in chicken broth, dipping in egg yolk, wrapping in chick skin (this works for me every time with my boiga), then if all that fails try live anoles etc... ALL before force feeding!


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Simply not true!! Yes they can be buggers to get feeding but dont instantly assume that you immediately need to force feed!!!! This will seriously stress the snake and likely do more harm than good when some of them may well eat without being forced.
> 
> Try - lizard skin scenting, dipping in chicken broth, dipping in egg yolk, wrapping in chick skin (this works for me every time with my boiga), then if all that fails try live anoles etc... ALL before force feeding!


CHill out, I was simply saying that a lot of Mangroves do eventually need force feeding as they won't eat!! Just warning him of what may happen = TRUE. Not a false word spoken


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

cheers danny for the advice also cheers steve for the link. i know you posted viv sizes regards height but would they b comfortably housed in a 5x2x2? but yet again thanks for advice will be looking at aquiring one in a few months after research. would this b a good species to move forward with or is there any over species that would help me? cheers 4 advice guy's. if all successful and go on to buy one does any one know good sources to obtain a cb?: victory:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

dannylatics said:


> CHill out, I was simply saying that a lot of Mangroves do eventually need force feeding as they won't eat!! Just warning him of what may happen = TRUE. Not a false word spoken


Mine didnt eat for a long time at one point, I didnt want to go down that road as as Chorndro said it stresses them out & ever further increases the chances of not feeding. I waited, tried different methods & now he is a fat little bugger growing very fast indeed, and all on his own.And if you have not had one how do you know this?


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Owzy said:


> Mine didnt eat for a long time at one point, I didnt want to go down that road as as Chorndro said it stresses them out & ever further increases the chances of not feeding. I waited, tried different methods & now he is a fat little bugger growing very fast indeed, and all on his own.And if you have not had one how do you know this?


I know numerous people who have kept them, and many have died. Most were WC but even the CB ones wernt great eaters, they eat eventually but i reckon 7-10 needed force feeding and wouldnt eat anything!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Force feeding should be an absolute last resort to save the animal from dying. The vast majority of Boiga will respond to scented pinks or will take via assist feeding, and will then learn to eat for themselves. I don't know of any people who routinely force feed (shove the food right down their throat) Force feeding *will* stress a snake which, as a species, is very susceptible to stress and can be a factor in early deaths.

The person to speak to about _Boiga_ sp is Angi Nelson


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes i agree, im just posting my history with them! People jumping on the band wagon too easily.

But from what ive seen i think about 7 out of 10 needed force feeding, most were WIld caughts but even the CB were bar stewards


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Hiya mate,

They are brillant snakes but even tho there rear fanged and not DWA, dont go under the idea that there ONLY rear fanged....not saying you were anyway. as staurt,chondro13 and a few others have said, they arent always fussy feeders that need to be force fed. they are good snakes to keep you on your toes, you learn quickly when they are gonna strike aswell, they very often puff up abit and tend to do warning strikes.

Pm me if you want any more help and i will ring you my number, i got 2.4 of these and 5 of them are brillant feeders....better than a hungry burmese. and one of them is assited...and by assited i mean u rub it around her nose and then edge it towards her and she then opens her mouth and begins chopping on it then she will slither off with it in her mouth back into the viv and eats it there. they are all non feeders when i got them and as said..a few weeks work with scenting and they can become brillant feeders.

cheers


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I had one, could not get it to eat and it had to be force fed tried a few different things but no luck


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

quail and young culled pigieons are brillant and often get them feeding stright away.


----------

